# Gold Coloured Straps



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello,

This may be a numpty type question but here goes.

Is there any way to re-colour a gold coloured strap.?.

Or is it a case of polishing back to the stainless steel underneath,

Obviously with some watches the dial etc co ordinate better with gold rather than steel

and make things better on the eye.

Cheers EDD


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

There are a few places who will re-plate gold plated pieces (if thats what you were asking).

It almost pains me to say it, but Bentley1 (if he's still about after being binned from the sale section) used to provide this service. I'd personally google an alternative.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> There are a few places who will re-plate gold plated pieces (if thats what you were asking).
> 
> It almost pains me to say it, but Bentley1 (if he's still about after being binned from the sale section) used to provide this service. I'd personally google an alternative.


Hiya.

I was thinking of the cheaper straps ( the ones that have been shown a gold coloured liquid and kept the glow)

I have a gold coloured Seiko 5 beater on at the moment that could do with colouring.

I was toying with the idea of getting an electro plating kit to put a real coating of gold on,

But for a couple of straps worth of refurb now and then it's a little expensive.

I will Google away to see what I can find in the meantime.

Thanks


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

EddyW said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few places who will re-plate gold plated pieces (if thats what you were asking).
> ...


I dont know why it pains you to say it ? what have i ever done to anyone on this forum ? nothing ? i can still plate if your interested pm me. but i have enough work from another watch forum to keep me going anyway.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

bentleyT1 said:


> EddyW said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


----------

